# Ohm??



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

I just found this guy at Petco this evening, he has an awesome tail, I was wondering could he be a OHM?? The top half is nipped, but I think with some time in a QT and some fresh water it might grow back fine??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well from the picture and what i can see, he is a OHM. Maybe you should get another picture of him flaring.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

cant really see the boys tail, but yes with tlc it will grow back  lets just say been there healed that many times


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

he looks stunning! and yes i would say he is an ohm


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

thanks I thought so, but he is my first HM so wasn't sure. The clerk said they had just got him in. I have him in QT with AQ salt, but he's not eating, when I first put the pellets in he seemed to be hungry but hunting for something live. I'm goin to try maybe some frozen brine tonight after work or maybe some mosquito larva (that should bring him around


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

fixed that problem, offered him some mosquito larva....wow he is eating NOW!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought a blue OHM from petco like last week or the week before


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

yeah its sad that Petco has found a niche in the betta business..in my store they had some georgous fish...i saw this one that i would describe as a dragon double tail PK...not sure if there is such a thing...but he was nice, dark green almost olive looking with pastel pink fins and tail, but unfortunatly unhealthy and I just wasn't up for the task.


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

I have to ask..
When you found him..did you 'eeeeep' and run in circles? LOL I sure would have! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

xMandy said:


> I have to ask..
> When you found him..did you 'eeeeep' and run in circles? LOL I sure would have! What a beautiful boy!


Oh yeah they had them right in front as you walk in the door on display...I spotted the PK first, but after studying him, his scales looked like they were pineconing...Then I spotted my boy up top of their betta condo. I feel bad not saving the PK but, I'm already up to 7 and I had a bid in on AB...and still looking


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

lol [=
My petsmart is getting in halfmoons and dragons..in the front of the store. This should be nice.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

what does the OHM stand for?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Over half moon. It indicates a fin spread of over 180 degrees.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

he's purty...  My petco had a little purpley blue HMPK with the "big ears" in light blue  He was so cute! But he had popeye so they wouldn't sell him to me. I was going to fix him up and love him, but they said they don't sell sick fish.... (ummm, they don't sell sick fish they *realize* are sick.... but they wouldn't have known had I not pointed it out... doh!)


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

im so tempted to go back and get that double tail and try to cure him...:crazy: its a sickness i tell ya!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the "BIG EARS" bettas! They are so pretty. And they are becoming very popular very quick. They are pretty, but they cant swim very easy with them.


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

sorry for the lack of knowledge...but what does "big ears" mean?


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

never mind...ahh the power google!!


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

http://125.5.126.133/images/70/7079565472.jpg

This is a big ears betta. Big ears bettas are just bettas with over sized fins. I think they have to be selectively bred.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well the term "big ears" is a nickname for the fins on the side that are so huge. Like the one shown below in the picture. I think they're beautiful!


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

ohhh..now that is so cool, haven't seen any of those yet, but is it really hard for them to swim..more fins to be careful of!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

It's gotta be more difficult for them to swim to the surface to breathe... I have a CT with unusually large pectorals and he has issues sometimes too... But I think it's his heavy tail that he has more problems with than anything. It's pretty, but I don't condone breeding animals to have traits that so severely hinder their ability to do simple things like swim to the surface to breathe. Which is why I don't see the appeal.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Those arent pectoral fins. I dont know what they are called but pectoral fins are the fins that are under the belly.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

No,those are pectoral fins the fins on the bottom are called pelvic fins. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

The fins underneath the belly are called "ventral fins"... The ones on the sides of the head are the "pectoral fins".

An easy way to remember is kind of a weird train of thought I use... When I see pectoral, I think "pecs" which makes me think "torso" which also makes me think "arms"... The pectoral fins look like little betta hands. lol it's strange I know, but it works! Trust me!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry guys lol. I looked it up and it seems to be that i mixed up the fins. 

So i know now that bettas dont have pelvic fins. Okay so the ventral fins are the fins under the belly and the pectoral fins are the two fins that have the nickname ears.


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yup


----------

